# Coding for Deep sedation



## shadowshay (May 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what the coding guidelines would be for a pediatric critical care hospitist (physician) performing deep sedation would be? The major payer source, of course, is Medicaid. Since he is not an anesthesiologist, should he be coding from the 00100-01999 series or 99143-99150? The argument presented is that because they don't have specific codes for deep sedation, and the guidelines in the 99143-99150 specifically state that those codes are not used for deep sedation, that the only choice is monitored anesthesia care 00100-01999. Thanks so much for anybody's help with this!


----------

